
Ask HN: What to do about a startup holdout? - hackathonguy
Hey guys,<p>An acquaintance of mine has been working on a startup in the social media space for more than 3 years. Early on he managed to build the app and raise some funding, but the product got no traction whatsoever on the user side of things, even after many pivots. The core premise just doesn&#x27;t resonate with people at all. Anticipating failure, the team left about 18 months ago. Since then he&#x27;s been living abroad, alone, chugging away at this startup and paying rent from the money he raised. He routinely uploads motivational posts to Facebook stating the importance of perseverance and &quot;never giving up&quot;.<p>I wanted to ask HN - do you know anyone who&#x27;s a startup holdout? Who maybe should&#x27;ve given up a long while ago, and became way too invested? What would you say to them? Or maybe they&#x27;re right to keep going?<p>Thanks!
======
anovikov
Well, why should he give up if there is still some money to burn? It will be
like, leaving the money on the table? Doesn't make sense at all. I think he's
doing everything right.

Obviously, he's really busy with other things while he's posting all this.
Probably doing another startup, or just freelancing.

